# How to tell which Gen 4's were made in late 2011?



## Chiefs (Oct 13, 2013)

I've read that the one's manufactured after July/August 2011 have the updated parts that were supposed to fix the early models problems? I'm going to buy one this week and I want to make sure that it's one of the later models. I plan on buying factory new, so maybe this is a moot point, but idk...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you can look in the case, there is a brown paper envelope that has several fired cases in it, to be used for ballistic fingerprinting in states where it is required. This envelope is dated with the test-fire date, and that is the date that most folks use to "date" their Glock.

If you aren't allowed to check this case, then you'd have to date it by serial number prefix.

If the 3-letter serial number prefix falls after "SAA" in the sequence, then the pistol was probably made in August 2011 or later. Listed dates are slightly different for each model, and the database I am using is from owner/user-supplied info, so it's hard to be more exact than that. Some of the late "Rxx" models may be good to go, but to be sure, get an "SAA" letter prefix or later.


----------



## Chiefs (Oct 13, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> If you can look in the case, there is a brown paper envelope that has several fired cases in it, to be used for ballistic fingerprinting in states where it is required. This envelope is dated with the test-fire date, and that is the date that most folks use to "date" their Glock.
> 
> If you aren't allowed to check this case, then you'd have to date it by serial number prefix.
> 
> If the 3-letter serial number prefix falls after "SAA" in the sequence, then the pistol was probably made in August 2011 or later. Listed dates are slightly different for each model, and the database I am using is from owner/user-supplied info, so it's hard to be more exact than that. Some of the late "Rxx" models may be good to go, but to be sure, get an "SAA" letter prefix or later.


Thanks, appreciate that.


----------

